# Did Sauron ever have spoken parts in the book?



## Slappydappy (Apr 29, 2011)

I've only read The Silmarillion once and I could have swore Sauron had one line of dialog in the book, but I cannot remember.


----------



## camlost (Apr 30, 2011)

Indeed. He speaks to Gorlim the Unhappy when he betrays to Sauron the location of Barahir and his men for the sake of his wife.


----------



## Slappydappy (Apr 30, 2011)

Do you know what the exact spoken dialog is? Can you post it here?


----------



## camlost (May 1, 2011)

I do not have my copy of the Silmarillion at hand. Although I do remember something like "that is a small price for so great a treachery" and "I will send you to her for she is dead." These are paraphrased, of course.


----------



## Tsagadar (May 3, 2011)

"...Then straightaway they brought him into the dreadful presence of Sauron; and Sauron said: 'I hear now that thou wouldst barter with me. What is thy price?'
And Gorlim answered that he should find Eilinel again, and with her be set free; for he
thought Eilinel also had been made captive.
Than Sauron smiled, saying: 'That is a small price for so great a treachery. So shall it surely be. Say on!'
Now Gorlim would have drawn back, but daunted by the eyes of Sauron he told at last all that he would know. Then Sauron laughed; and he mocked Gorlim, and revealed to him that he had only seen a phantom devised by wizardry to entrap him; for Eilinel was dead. 'Nonetheless I will grant thy prayer,' said Sauron; 'and thou shalt go to Eilinel, and be set free of my service.' Then he put him cruelly to death."

That's it


----------

